# Pleasant climate and just one language?



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about relocating (not imminently) to Valencia as the temperature seems to be very good ~ not too hot in the summer nor too cold in the winter. But it is unfortunately one of those regions that has 2 languages.
I'm not sure if Valencian is really that big a deal on a daily basis, but worried that it is I was wondering are there any regions that have a similar climate but only require me to learn Spanish?


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

I'd have a look at Alicante. Valenciano is one of the"official" languages of the Town Hall - but in practice it is not so widely spoken. In practice you may also find the same in Valencia - I always plan to spend as little time there as possible though- personally don't like it - noisy, horrendous traffic at times. Rebuilt harbour area is quite nice though.
I happen to live in a town where the everyday language is Valenciano - but I have absolutely no problem when speaking Castellano.
Flight connections to Alicante are much better too. But whatever you do, spend a lot of time there before buying.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've heard that the Canary Islands are very pleasant, temperature wise. Not too hot in summer and not too cold in the winter. And they only speak the one language I believe.

Most of Spain tho does seem to have extremes in temperature, certainly where I am in Málaga. Its very hot in the summer (40c+) and very wet and windy in the winter, we are also expecting some low temperatures (maybe even below freezing) shortly. My first winter here I was scraping ice of my windscreen, which was a major surprise for me 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I live in the "dual language" area, and its definately not a problem. I couldn't read the signs on the Fallas statues this year, but that been the only issue. I wouldnt treat it as an issue at all.

Depends if you mean Valencia City or the area in general as regards more advice. I found the City itself to be a nice place, especially when you venture into the old town where there are lots of narrow streets and little cafe's. The market is amazing for fresh food and there are more pedestrianised areas now.

The train between Gandia & Valencia serves a lot of the small towns along the coast, and is very frequent.


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've heard that the Canary Islands are very pleasant, temperature wise. Not too hot in summer and not too cold in the winter. And they only speak the one language I believe.
> 
> Most of Spain tho does seem to have extremes in temperature, certainly where I am in Málaga. Its very hot in the summer (40c+) and very wet and windy in the winter, we are also expecting some low temperatures (maybe even below freezing) shortly. My first winter here I was scraping ice of my windscreen, which was a major surprise for me
> 
> Jo xxx


Bit of a microclimate in Alicante - so there are not tquite those extremes:
Weather in Alicante Spain: Mild climate all year round
Yes the Canaries are wonderful but they are just that bit further to fly - and not sure about living permanently on an island?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Rofa said:


> and not sure about living permanently on an island?


What ............ like the UK


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> What ............ like the UK


Exactly!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the canary Islands was just a suggestion to the original poster - thats all lol

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You could try around the Lorca, Águilas area. 3000+ hrs of sun 25c average temp. Lack of rain is the problem here, I suppose that's why its called 'city of the sun'!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stew said:


> I have been thinking about relocating (not imminently) to Valencia as the temperature seems to be very good ~ not too hot in the summer nor too cold in the winter. But it is unfortunately one of those regions that has 2 languages.
> I'm not sure if Valencian is really that big a deal on a daily basis, but worried that it is I was wondering are there any regions that have a similar climate but only require me to learn Spanish?


Valenciano is not that big a deal on a daily basis - the kids do have to learn it at school, and it is the 'official' language, but in practice Castellano is spoken everywhere


actually where I am, english is very widely spoken too.........................


----------

